# Ownership??



## LindaG6 (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m needing an opinion ... I live with my significant other and he owns Raven a black GS and I own Willow she is my GS that my daughter and boyfriend bought for me 3 yrs ago... Willow had a litter of 4 pups on March 4th...2 males 2 females... well what I’ve always known is the owner of the Male dog usually gets pick of the litter.? So he decides he will keep the one he calls General.... now he changes his mind and decides he doesn’t want to keep one but my daughter wants to keep the one we call Turbo that she is taking back to Florida with her. So significant other thinks that with the other pups being sold the money is his to do whatever with.!? So question is since I own the female GS shouldn’t the money from selling the pups go to me? Or not??? Help....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like ya'll need Dr. Phil and Judge Judy.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Normally you would pay the stud dog owner a pre-arranged fee to use the dog.


----------



## LindaG6 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Sounds like ya'll need Dr. Phil and Judge Judy.


It was a serious question


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

That should have been discussed before breeding and in writing significant other or not. Good luck


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You'll have to figure that out between yourselves and come to an agreement since there is no written contract.Best of luck.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I'm not sure why you all are this interested in selling pups from a bitch that may or may not be purebred. Are you telling the potential buyers this or are you representing them as purebred?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Usually there is a stud fee or pick of the litter or both. If you want to get along in the future, I would split the money if there is any after you are reimbursed for any expenses. Do you really want to fight over what ends up being a small amount of money?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

That's an interesting question. I found a website that might offer you some guidance:








First Pick of the Litter — Definition, FAQ, Puppies to Pick & Avoid — Breeding Business


Having the first pick of the litter in dog breeding means being given the right to pick a puppy before anybody else in the litter.




breedingbusiness.com




It looks like whoever owns mom owns the pups but maybe not in your state.
It would seem that some of the decision depends on property rights in your state. Dogs are considered property. 
Bottom line you need to work out your relationship with regard to the dogs and the pups. See a lawyer, perhaps? 
Unless you are planning a pack and continuing the relationship, I would recommend someone be neutered, too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Who paid for the health clearances, vet visits, ultrasound, whelping supplies, food, and vaccinations?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LindaG6 said:


> It was a serious question


You aren't going to like the serious answers. Why don't you just split it 50-50 and chalk it up as a learning experience.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds like you need to question your relationship as much as the pup ownership. Just being honest.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Who is going to be on the hook for the life-long support to the puppy buyers, to take back any that turn out to have health or behavior problems and handle their care and possible rehoming (even years later)? That's the one that seems like they ought to be compensated for their time, since a litter of puppies is a 12+ year commitment to be their safety net for life in case any of the homes don't work out.


----------

